# ND GOOSE OPENER IS AUGUST 15th



## nodakoutdoors.com

I spoke with Mike Szymanski of the ND Game and Fish this morning to verify and YES, the season will start August 15th. The only reason you don't see it on their website is they haven't gotten the stamp of approval from the USFWS in their hands, although they told them the approval is final and on it's way.

Season will start Aug. 15th statewide and close September 15th. HOWEVER, there will be a Missouri River zone that closes Sept. 7th. This will allow an extra week to be tagged onto the late season at the end of the year. Also, Sundays will be all day hunting for the late season in the event of the late flights.

Sit tight and you'll see the official procs. soon, but it is starting early.


----------



## Maverick

Looks like water hunting is going to make a come back! There won't be any other options!


----------



## chop_05

what are the shooting hours for each day for the the early season?


----------



## commander019

Thanks Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

chop_05 said:


> what are the shooting hours for each day for the the early season?


I'm going to assume all day like previous years.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Glad I held on to my BF floaters. Let the good times roll!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

It's a good plan. Great for the sissies who can't take the cold and even better for those of us diehards that need snot dripping of the nose to know that it is where you should be in early winter.


----------



## dblkluk

4CurlRedleg said:


> It's a good plan. Great for the sissies who can't take the cold and even better for those of us diehards that need snot dripping of the nose to know that it is where you should be in early winter.


:beer:


----------



## PJ

Hey at least most of the MN guys will be at the Game Fair Opening weekend! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny

Damn straight. I might go in the early season but it will be to work on my tan.


----------



## huntinND

That sounds pretty good to me, 38 days and I get to try out my new SBE, Nice!


----------



## USAlx50

I'm pretty dissapointed... I guess I dont HAVE to hunt though.


----------



## Leo Porcello

cgreeny said:


> Damn straight. I might go in the early season but it will be to work on my tan.


You out there topless...I think I will pass.


----------



## cgreeny

Oh left it wide open for you Leo... You might want to get out this ealry early season and practice up a bit....


----------



## Leo Porcello

That is the plan.

Honestly if anything it will be great weather to get the kids out there before school starts.

There are silver linings in everything you know.


----------



## KEN W

4CurlRedleg said:


> It's a good plan. Great for the sissies who can't take the cold and even better for those of us diehards that need snot dripping of the nose to know that it is where you should be in early winter.


 :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1

Cant ***** more hutning at an earlier date!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

Damnit.. Still working in sota on the 15th, and have a wedding in the cities on the 24th. I'm not prepared for this, you guys better keep your gosling killing stories to yourselves until sept so I dont get jealous.


----------



## mshutt

This is gonna be good practice for me and the dog since school doesnt start for 10 days after the opener!


----------



## Goose Guy350

I knew getting extra inventory of gosling decoys was gonna pay off this year :rollin: :toofunny:


----------



## USAlx50

mshutt said:


> This is gonna be good practice for me and the dog since school doesnt start for 10 days after the opener!


Has it ever retrieved ducks or smaller birds? You might be in for some frustration if you start out on geese.


----------



## diver_sniper

Yeah I have little experience with dogs, but common sense tells me that a ticked off wounded gander is the last thing you want to start your dog on. You probably want it retarded crazy about retrieving before you send it for a face full of wingbone.

I'll agree with your Brody, I'm not prepared either. Normally I'm moved back to Fargo, a week into school, and fairly organized by the time hunting roles around. But now it's going to be a chaotic mess. It could be interesting.

One other thing I was thinking about. Waterfowl weekend or whatever they call it at Scheels, as well as the calling contests up in Forks at Cabelas are going to take a hard hit this year with a lot of the big spenders out in the fields instead of getting ready for the season. I was thinking about throwing myself into a novice contest, but there's no way in hell now that season will be open. That's too bad too, I was looking forward to at least watching the contests. I won't get to see the one in Anoka or Fargo now.


----------



## goosehunternd

> You probably want it retarded crazy about retrieving before you send it for a face full of wingbone.


Couldnt of said it better myself, My dog took a beatin twice last Sept. and took her quite a while to build up confidence to retrieve the big boys again. The only thing worse than her beatin in a stuble field was her beatin 2 weeks later in the water, when she was attacked by a honk with a broken wing that tried to drown her.


----------



## blhunter3

I don't know what to do about this early season. Combining is going to be pushed back about a week or so, so that means one less week to have off this summer. Do I hunt or make a ton of money combining? My gut says hunt, but my mind says work. :-? I love to combine, but damn hunting.......


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

Well thats just Great!!! I will get back home just about the time all the fun is over for the early season... Damn what the luck...


----------



## Leo Porcello

Just work on getting home!


----------



## PJ

diver_sniper said:


> Yeah I have little experience with dogs, but common sense tells me that a ticked off wounded gander is the last thing you want to start your dog on. You probably want it retarded crazy about retrieving before you send it for a face full of wingbone.


Depends on the personality of the dog. I have heard a lot of stories about young dogs rollin crippled Canadas on their first hunts.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Here is the background, it is the ND G&F Magazine. 
http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdoors/ ... -sides.pdf
I got the magazine in yesterday mail and was reading this Morning.


----------



## Rick Risvold

Nothing like hunting geese when its 100 degrees. I'll bet they'll start stinking before they hit the ground


----------



## averyghg

This is so dumb, IMO. Whats even $hittier is that im stuck in MN until Aug 22nd! So i can't even go :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello

blhunter3 said:


> I don't know what to do about this early season. Combining is going to be pushed back about a week or so, so that means one less week to have off this summer. Do I hunt or make a ton of money combining? My gut says hunt, but my mind says work. :-? I love to combine, but damn hunting.......


If it was me I would work and get the money for the later season.


----------



## blhunter3

I am thinking about driving the semi so I can do scouting while driving nd just go in the mornings.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I think that would be a good idea! Be sure to let me know what you see!! :wink: Man I am dreading the gas bill this season!!


----------



## jawn

i'll be scouting with my huffy bicycle or taking the wife's car. probably the bicycle though haha


----------



## Leo Porcello

I will be on the Schwin!


----------



## commander019

Leo Porcello said:


> Man I am dreading the gas bill this season!!


I sure hope my banker gives me a loan so I can pay my fuel bill!!


----------



## jawn

the schwin is too small for my legs. they do make a quality bicycle for the poor though


----------



## wtrfowlhunter

not trying to disagree with anyone. but why does the nd game and fish website say early season is the same as last year?


----------



## huntingdude16

They probably havnt updated yet. Your probably looking at the 07 regulations.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

wtrfowlhunter said:


> not trying to disagree with anyone. but why does the nd game and fish website say early season is the same as last year?





> I spoke with Mike Szymanski of the ND Game and Fish this morning to verify and YES, the season will start August 15th. The only reason you don't see it on their website is they haven't gotten the stamp of approval from the USFWS in their hands, although they told them the approval is final and on it's way.


----------



## cgreeny

:eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3

And you thought geese short stopping in Sept was a pain in a$$. In Aug i bet it will be even worse.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter

alright. Just making sure. Earlier in the week it said 07 but now it says 08. thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

GooseBuster3 said:


> And you thought geese short stopping in Sept was a pain in a$$. In Aug i bet it will be even worse.


If the families are feeding together much at all.


----------



## Goose Guy350

GooseBuster3 said:


> And you thought geese short stopping in Sept was a pain in a$$. In Aug i bet it will be even worse.


Everyone should be prepared to sit 10-30 yards downwind of the decoys just to combat this. Should be able to tell though right away from scouting if they are still super territorial or not though and if you will have to sit downwind or not.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Goose Guy350 said:


> GooseBuster3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought geese short stopping in Sept was a pain in a$$. In Aug i bet it will be even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should be prepared to sit 10-30 yards downwind of the decoys just to combat this. Should be able to tell though right away from scouting if they are still super territorial or not though and if you will have to sit downwind or not.
Click to expand...

I'm not even going to bother hunting that early. The heat sucks, bugs will be even worse and it just doesnt seem like hunting that early in the year. I'll wait until bow season open's on the 29th. Atleast there wont be any bugs or hunters where I am heading to for a week. Gotta love the solitude and no morons hunting within 20 square miles of you. 8)


----------



## goosebusters

Chris Hustad said:


> I spoke with Mike Szymanski of the ND Game and Fish this morning to verify and YES, the season will start August 15th. The only reason you don't see it on their website is they haven't gotten the stamp of approval from the USFWS in their hands, although they told them the approval is final and on it's way.


Has it been officially approved yet? I have a couple farmer friends that have been disputing me that this is actually going to happen.


----------



## diver_sniper

I can't seem to find anything official. I'd like to see something in stone soon though. I've already got guys taking off work and stuff, I'm gonna have hell to pay if ends up being the 1st.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Its in nodak outdoors mag


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

701-328-6300 NDG&F ask for Mike Johnson. Since you don't necessarily take Chris's word.


----------



## goosebusters

4CurlRedleg said:


> 701-328-6300 NDG&F ask for Mike Johnson. Since you don't necessarily take Chris's word.


We believe what Chris has to say, he just said that it had to get approved by USFWS before it was completely "official".


----------



## Goosehauler23

Does anyone know if nonresidents are going to be able to hunt in august too?


----------



## justund223

yes, in the early season non residents can hunt, but it counts against their regular season 2 weeks, unless they hunt in sargeant or richland


----------

